# Mount: You must specify filesystem type



## Wolf6 (Apr 5, 2002)

Keep getting this message when trying following:

#mkdir /mnt/dos
#mount /dev/hda /mnt/dos
Mount: You must specify filesystem type

Am using MFSTOOLS 2.0 with large drive fix. hda is a 30GB FAT32 IDE drive. Am trying to backup HR10-250 drive to move to network capable (PTVNET HD) 500GB drive.

Any help?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well how do you have your drives attached?? You really aren't typing "to setup" in the second command are you?


----------



## Wolf6 (Apr 5, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> Well how do you have your drives attached?? You really aren't typing "to setup" in the second command are you?


No, cut and paste error (corrected).

hda=30GB FAT32 drive
hdb=CD-ROM Drive
hdc=250GB HR10-250 drive


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

You need to specify a partition number to mount; as in:


```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
```


----------



## Wolf6 (Apr 5, 2002)

MungoJerrie said:


> You need to specify a partition number to mount; as in:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wonder why none of the instructions said that.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Wolf6 said:


> Wonder why none of the instructions said that.


Depends on where you look. The missing "1" in some instructions has been a problem for years. Some places have the corrected info and others neglect to make the change.


----------

